# qt 4.4 i opengl

## wodzik

wczoraj zauwazylem, ze w portage jest qt-4.4, wiec nie zastanawiajac sie dlugo zaczelem kompilowac. calkiem fajnie, ze rozbili to kilka mniejszych ebuildow, chociaz nie wiem jaki to ma sens, skoro do wszystkich uzywa tych samych zrodel (qt-x11-preview-opensource-src-4.4.0-tp1.tar.gz). zauwzylem ze przy kompilacji poszczegolnych czesci pojawia mi sie "OpenGL support ...... no", chociaz do samego qt jest dodana flaga opengl. ktos mi moze powiedziec czemu tak jest? bo chyba fajnie by bylo miec qt-gui z wkompilowana obsluga opengl

----------

## Arfrever

A jak jest w wypadku "x11-libs/qt-opengl"?

----------

## wodzik

hm w przypadku opengl jest "yes", ale mam nowy problem, przy kompilacji kadu 0.6 rc4mam takie co:

```
 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_rc4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called pkg_setup

 *   kadu-core-0.6.0_rc4.ebuild, line   34:  Called built_with_use 'pkg_setup' 'pkg_setup'

 *                eutils.eclass, line 1726:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                  die)   die "$PKG does not actually support the $1 USE flag!";;

 *  The die message:

 *   x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_rc1 does not actually support the gif USE flag!

```

tyle, ze nigdzie tam nie ma flagi gif.

-----------------EDIT-----------

zauwazylem takie cos:

```
GIF support ......... plugin

TIFF support ........ plugin (system)

JPEG support ........ plugin (system)

PNG support ......... yes (system)

```

tyle ze nie wiem jak sie to ma do obslugi gifow, czy trza cos skompilowac, czy o co kaman

----------

## OBenY

Przyjrzę się temu bliżej tym bardziej, ze finalna wersja 0.6.0 lada dzien bedzie gotowa  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> przy kompilacji kadu 0.6 rc4mam takie co:
> 
> ```
>  * 
> 
> ...

 

Caleb Tennis zdecydował o niewyłączalności obsługi GIF, PNG i JPEG w "x11-libs/qt-gui".

Dodatkowo można zobaczyć Błąd 206571.

----------

## Arfrever

```
--- net-im/kadu-core/kadu-core-0.6.0_rc4.ebuild

+++ net-im/kadu-core/kadu-core-0.6.0_rc4.ebuild

@@ -31,7 +31,7 @@

 pkg_setup()

 {

        # Break if qt3 is compiled without gif use flag

-       if has_version '=x11-libs/qt-3*' && ! built_with_use 'x11-libs/qt' gif

+       if has_version '=x11-libs/qt-3*' && ! built_with_use '=x11-libs/qt-3*' gif

        then

                die "Please re-emerge x11-libs/qt-3.x with the 'gif' flag set"

        fi

```

----------

## wodzik

dobra zminilem recznie i w koncu trybi. a tak w ogole jak nalozyc ta late? bo jak bym nie probowal, to caly czas mam error.

----------

## SlashBeast

error to dość ogólnie powiedziane. Albo, ręcznie zmień tą jedną linijkę albo użyj tego diffa i tyle.

----------

## Arfrever

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> a tak w ogole jak nalozyc ta late? bo jak bym nie probowal, to caly czas mam error.

 

To wynik przypadkowego przekształcenia 0x09 na 0x20.

```
patch -l ...
```

----------

## OBenY

Arfrever: dzieki, zaaplikowane  :Smile: 

----------

